# Millennium Mills London Vid & Report



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2012)

I know there’s loads of photos of this place, so lets start things off with a video montage.

WARNING! this video contains footage of UrbanX dancing after three bottles of wine. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/pESlC1rXq2c[/ame]

I know a lot of people will be reading this on smartphones outside of a 3G area, so here’s the traditional report...

Visited one cold January morning with Priority7 and Covert Ops. 

This was my second attempt at Millennium Mills - on the first occasion security were just relentless. On the next attempt they were on the ball, we spotted a window of opportunity just long enough to tackle the inner palisade fence with only a smattering of injuries. 

As it was still dark we made our way straight up to the roof for two reasons: It would offer us the best view of the sunrise, and exploring over the swiss-cheese floors in darkness would be suicidal. 

We climbed and climbed, the dull clank of our boots on rungs, and the condensation from our breath the only signs that we were there. Knowing ‘the leap of faith’ was near I visualised myself confidently clearing it and proudly standing on the other side beckoning my fellow explorers across...

What I didn’t expect was to arrive, look at it, and think “You’re having a laugh”. 

Whoever first looked at that and thought “I’ll jump over that, maybe there’s a way in” needs sectioning. Oh, and thanking too, as yes it’s the only way. We did cheat tho: sending CovertOps across first, then building ourselves a little bridge! 

We climbed and climbed until eventually a breeze, and faint purple glow at the top of a ladder signalled that we had climbed 11 storeys and was now nearing the roof. 







It was beautiful. The views were spectacular. To the East, the runway of city airport. 






To the south stood the Thames barrier, glistening a hue of purple in the morning twilight. To the West loomed the o2 arena with the bright lights of Canary wharf beyond. 





And to the north was the Excel centre with and armada of luxury yachts parked out the front, with a few ‘boat show’ security guards milling around, and beyond the silhouette of the Olympic stadium. 





I saw a higher section of roof which was over on another portion of flat roof and began to make my way over to it. Climbing over the parapets and looking down 170ft was nothing on the leap of faith, the height didn’t bother me as it was only inches to the next building. 
















We sat for probably an hour watching the sun rise and pointing out London landmarks. We could see the headlights of the security patrol circling beneath us, safe in the knowledge he couldn’t see us. 
















We made our way down, exploring each storey one at a time. To my surprise they were pretty varied. One could literally follow the milling process, from hoppers to chutes, to tanks, right the way through to admin. 




































We worked our way right down to ground floor, and could still hear security outside.















We gingerly made our way to our access point, to find it had been sealed whilst we were in there! We started to look for another exit when I came around a corner to find myself only feet from the van with guard standing beside it. We retreated and came up with a plan. “If he’s still there in 20 mins, we’ll just have go for it.” I stuck my head round the corner to see where his attention was focused, only to find him setting off on his patrol. Taking this as our cue to leave we wished the mill farewell. I checked my watch, we’d been in there over seven hours.


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 18, 2012)

A nice set of pics, thanks.

I wonder why women weren't allowed to use the lift?


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 18, 2012)

there are a few ways to do this  nice shots i liked the placed when visited the area is nice at night and well this was sometime ago.All i can say is i would like to now what he was using as bait as he was realling them in


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol, pincheck that is epic!


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 18, 2012)

We shad to wait over a hour for him to move


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 18, 2012)

Good pics and report,geat work.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 18, 2012)

Pincheck said:


> there are a few ways to do this  nice shots i liked the placed when visited the area is nice at night and well this was sometime ago.All i can say is i would like to now what he was using as bait as he was realling them in



Obviously caught enough for a new van lol


nice shots as always UrbanX


----------



## nelly (Jan 18, 2012)

Cracking stuff as usual Li 

Only one question, what have you done to the perpetually spinning fan? It's not spinning??

Have you broken it??



UrbanX said:


>


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheers! 
Ha, no that's a different one, the original is still spinning! I took some vid of the fan with my 50mm right at the end


----------



## nelly (Jan 18, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Cheers!
> Ha, no that's a different one, the original is still spinning! I took some vid of the fan with my 50mm right at the end



Thank god for that!!!

Have to keep an eye on you radio personalities you know!!!


----------



## T4toria (Jan 18, 2012)

Great photos and video


----------



## sue blackeagle (Jan 19, 2012)

Epic Stuff  Its On my list for a return visit


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 19, 2012)

This is fantastic! Great shots & write up. It looks huge! 

I notice the sign says Spillers ltd...any connection to Spillers mill in Cambridge?


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 19, 2012)

Great report! Whats this leap you speak of? How wide?


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2012)

mersonwhoopie said:


> Great report! Whats this leap you speak of? How wide?



Ah "the leap of faith" 
It's prob only 3-4 ft, but:
It's from a broken window to an oily, mossy, soft flat roof. So there's not a good take off or landing whichever way you're going!


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 19, 2012)

Still, 3-4ft is huge when your in a dodgy place!


----------



## nelly (Jan 19, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Ah "the leap of faith"
> It's prob only 3-4 ft, but:
> It's from a broken window to an oily, mossy, soft flat roof. So there's not a good take off or landing whichever way you're going!








This is it from underneath, it looks a bloody lot higher when you're up there looking down!!!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 19, 2012)

Brilliant! I'd love to get back here soon, the views are bloody excellent!


----------



## pumice (Jan 19, 2012)

great stuff! loved the vid, a nice take and the pictures rock! great stuff mate!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2012)

pumice said:


> great stuff! loved the vid, a nice take and the pictures rock! great stuff mate!



Cheers mate! 
Louis Walsh I ain't, but left dancing bit in as I was afraid of making Urbex appear too 'blurred faces & hoods and masks' so thought I'd include something a bit light hearted. Hopefully something to laugh with the grand kids and remember having some amazing times with people exploring at my err... 'prime'...


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 20, 2012)

nelly said:


> This is it from underneath, it looks a bloody lot higher when you're up there looking down!!!



Nice set of stairs to land on


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 20, 2012)

cracking report..but ooooo so high!! i can fall over at ground level, so god knows what ide be like up there! wicked vid and pics . really enjoyed this report


----------



## mookster (Jan 20, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Cheers!
> Ha, no that's a different one, the original is still spinning! I took some vid of the fan with my 50mm right at the end



No, you definitely broke the perpetually spinning fan!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am sure it had been kicked over by someone as the setting was right just the fan wasn't upright I reckon Nelly shared his cider with it on his visit


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 20, 2012)

Absolutely epic stuff Urban... even with your enigmatic " I'm hard" trademark stance. brilliant.


----------



## nelly (Jan 20, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> I am sure it had been kicked over by someone as the setting was right just the fan wasn't upright I reckon Nelly shared his cider with it on his visit



Ooooohhh!!! You cheeky bugger!!!

It was working when I left it!!!

UrbanX broke it!!!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 20, 2012)

I think it's weird how some people call the 'leap of faith' the 'shuffle of disappointment' and some people get a ladder to cross it! I probably one of the worst people when it comes to climbing - I didn't mind jumping over, it's just that your brain is telling you not to! Coming back was horrible as the window is higher, I just had a foot either side and gripped the window frame to pull myself in 

I hope that ladder is there for next time so I don't have to worry about 'leaping' back the whole time I am walking around Spillers!


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 21, 2012)

Great stuff mate quality thread and so glad you cracked this one lol 

As for the leap of faith it is what is it lol and you wouldnt want ur kids doing it.
Guess its almost become a little iconic must do part of the splore .
Theres more than one way to skin a cat 

SK


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 21, 2012)

Rights that's it, I've gotta go back with a can of WD40 now, I want Nellys shot! I reckon the fan took one look at the state of my tripod and said "jees, I should stal still for this fella!"

Nicely said SK. I had 2 go's at this site, only a week apart and access had completely change even in that time!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 21, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Great stuff mate quality thread and so glad you cracked this one lol
> 
> As for the leap of faith it is what is it lol and you wouldnt want ur kids doing it.
> Guess its almost become a little iconic must do part of the splore .
> ...



Completely agree SK its what you make of it and indeed what you feel comfortable with...if you could see my pallisade bruises from squeezing through it on the way in lol. Still got them now lol


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 21, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Completely agree SK its what you make of it and indeed what you feel comfortable with...if you could see my pallisade bruises from squeezing through it on the way in lol. Still got them now lol



Oh come on then lets have another series of splore injury pic's lol
Never ceases to amaze me getting home being black and blue yet never feeling it at the time .

SK


----------

